# 3 way active replacement crossover suggestions.



## Otis857 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi y'all
Just last month, 2 out of 3 of my tried & true Linn amps (model 5105) took a dump after a Power outage. I had my whole system protected (I thought) with a Cinepro Powerpro 10 line conditioner, but they still fried. I've had these amps running some Linn model 5140 towers with active crossover cards installed in each amp to match each of the drivers in the 5140's. Linn loves the matched crossover cards in their systems, and as Im sure you know, the sound of going from passive to active is a big leap in performance. Been running this system for about 15 years with great satisfaction, but I guess all things end eventually.

Took the 2 amps in to an electronic repair shop only to find out the boards are fried and parts are no longer readily available. SOOOO, on to plan B. Im looking at stand alone 3 way active crossovers and have decided to pick up a Rane model AC 23s, or a DBX PA2, or maybe a Beghringer DCX2496 3 way active crossover to run my 5140's with different amps. Both are in the $500 give or take range, the Rane is probably the least versatile of the 2, but a good peiece of pro gear. Thoughts? Alternatives?

My next question is where do I start on frequency settings for the Tweets, mids, and woofers? Y'all have some good basic frequency starting points to go with and begin tweaking? Linn spoils those who are rich (crazy) enough to pay their prices for crossover cards that install directly into their amps with ideally matched frequency settings for the specific drivers in their speakers. But they are very secretive about the frequencies & crossover slopes. And it comes at a higher price than Im willing to pay again. A stand alone crossover opens up my amp choices to non Linn amps, which can save me some serious dough on the used market. I have a couple of Adcom amps (and the last functional 5105 of the 3) to use now and tinker until I find suitable permanent replacement amps.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you thought about the MiniDSP for a active crossover?


----------



## Otis857 (Dec 7, 2010)

I really dont know much about them. I've been happy with my Linn set up for a long time so I drifted away from system building and tweaking. I went on to car audio hifi for a while where active crossovers are old news. I have to admit that I was surprised at the lack of viable off the shelf options for active crossovers in hifi/Home theater.
Can you can point me to some threads on miniDSPs so I can get up to speed? Im not really thrilled about looking at what is really DJ gear to get a stand alone active crossover. But I want to leave the door open to various amps that aren't Linn too.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Most of the info i have seen has been using them for the subs... I am using them in a 2 way setup, and i have one more that I will use for my subs. Here is a link to the info for a 3/4 way setup. http://www.minidsp.com/applications/digital-crossovers/stereo-34way-xover

I will tell you that I am happy with the way you set them up and the sound i got out of them, plus they are not expensive.


----------



## Otis857 (Dec 7, 2010)

Another option to consider. The miniDSP 4x10 is about the same price as the DBX and Behringer unit. Time for more research. :scratch:


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

I quote ellisr63 suggestion of a miniDSP crossovering solution 'cause you don't know about the frequencies and crossover slopes for your speakers... you will find a how-to guide here (it applies to 3/4 ways also):
http://www.minidsp.com/applications/digital-crossovers/stereo-2-way-xover
Eventually you may ask for info/support at their dedicated support forum:
http://www.minidsp.com/support/forum

You will also need a UMIK-1 mic and REW which is free.... and this is the right place for REW 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/

Ciao, Flavio


----------

